# My freshly neutered males



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

Yesterday I got 4 males of my latest liters neutered. They are 7 weeks now and weigh between 40 and 45g. The reason why I cose to pay a lot of money for this (I can't do it myself yet- still a vetstudent) was that I like to have all my mice company. Since I don't breed many littes a month, my stud bucks would be lonely for long periods of time. I have found in the past, that they seem to be happier with company, even if its a neutered male.
This isn't supposed to be an offense to people that keep their bucks alone, just my personal observations and feelings.

So now I need names for the 4 "lucky" guys. Normally my mice don't have names, but those for will be here for a long time hopefully, and they are 4 different colours so I can distinguish them easily. I wouldn't give them names if they were all the same, since I couldn't distinguish them anyway 
My two older neutered males- isn't there a shorter name for this in mice? like gelding in horses?- are the only other mice that have names here ^^ (Tripod [he's missing a front paw] and Fluffy [longhair argente])

Well, I'm always a little nervous with very small mammals. They are just very fragile. But all 4 survived the operation. I was a little mad at the vet, since when I got them back, 2 of them were really cold. Hypothermia can be lethal in any mammal (and I have seen small ones die from it), but the small ones cool down much more quickly than e.g. a Rottweiler. 
I brought a hot-water bottle with me to the vet for them to use after the operation, but they didn't. That kinda pissed me off. (and I told the nurse once I discovered back home). I am really pleased with the look of the wounds, they look really really good, but a good aftercare is very important. I payed almost 40€ per mouse (sorry, no christmas gifts this year  ), so I kinda expect a little TLC for my babies. If the suprelorin-implant (the small one with 4.7mg) wasn't so bloody expensive I would've used this again. I already have two with the chip (it was cheaper in austria) and it works really well. One has had it for over ayear now and it's still effective. It's a mean needle, but you don't need general anaesthesia so there's less risk of the mouse dying. If someone could find a way to make that affordable for a larger number of animals at one time, that would be awesome. the plus side: you can remove it and the animal becomes fertile again.

Well, I warmed them back up again and they seem to be well now. I just hope noone has caught a cold.

and, of course, a few pictures 









pretty purple threads









all four.
Agouti, Cinnamon, Chocolate and Black.
If you have suggestions for names, please let me hear them.









warm and awake in the evening









already climbin again 

thanks for reading!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

How long do you have to wait before you can introduce them to your fertile bucks?


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

Since I never had surgically neutered ones before, I would guess and say 2-3 weeks. After that the testosterone should be eliminated and the male behavioud with it.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

How about
Black - shadow
Choc - moca


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

that's a really interesting post.I'm dithering about getting a g.pig neutered but will probably go ahead.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Those mice are in sparklingly good condition!


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks, WoodWitch! That's really nice to hear. 

@SarahC: I hope, everything goes well for your piggie 

@PPVallhunds: I like those two suggestions


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Albert
Sidley


----------

